# What's the consensus on the Edge?



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I haven't really been following the Edge too closely since it came out. I currently have a Bolt+ and a Roamio Pro. I don't use my TiVos for streaming, only for recording stuff off Comcast. I also much prefer TE3 over TE4. Is there any compelling reason to upgrade one or both of my units to an Edge?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

gweempose said:


> I haven't really been following the Edge too closely since it came out. I currently have a Bolt+ and a Roamio Pro. I don't use my TiVos for streaming, only for recording stuff off Comcast. I also much prefer TE3 over TE4. Is there any compelling reason to upgrade one or both of my units to an Edge?


In your case, no. Edge is TE4 only.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> In your case, no. Edge is TE4 only.


Well, I could conceivably learn to live with TE4 if there were some very compelling upgrades/features I'd get with the new box.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

I want to get an Edge but it seems like it's been abandoned. I'm waiting for more definitive actions that could point to a direction before diving in.


----------



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

I've had an Edge w/CableCARD and the newer Tivo Mini 4k or whatever it's called connected through Moca now for probably 6 months and so far the setup has worked flawlessly. I wouldn't have given that good of a review of it as downloading from it using KMTTG didn't work until about a month ago after they finally issued a patch for it (even though it's an unsupported feature).

The apps on the Edge are junk though...basically all you're getting with the Edge is a snapper version of their OS. The Mini 4k is also a lot snappier over the older Mini (which I also have connected to the setup). The apps though, launch as slowly as they did on the Tivo Premiere or old Tivo Mini and Plex hasn't been updated at all...they also don't offer some of the latest streaming apps available, so do not buy the Edge for the apps. 

This late in the game though with the future of Cable being a little uncertain, I'd probably just find a good cord cutting solution...this is my 3rd time with a Tivo (had one initially, then went to Windows Media Center, back to Tivo, then did cord-cutting for awhile using Plex and an HDHomeRun network tuner, now back to Tivo with the Edge model. I'm guessing that I won't keep this Edge setup around for more than a year and a half as my cable provider is discontinuing RF-based cable TV and going to an all IP-streaming type of setup, so beware in case your cable company is going to do something similar soon. 

Had I known that my cable provider was discontinuing the RF/CableCARD support, I would've stayed with my cord cutting setup. My only problem with cord cutting is the wife had trouble finding stuff vs. how the Tivo keeps everything in an easy to get to spot.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

MicahSD1 said:


> The apps though, launch as slowly as they did on the Tivo Premiere or old Tivo Mini and Plex hasn't been updated at all...


I think your memory is being EXTREMELY generous to the speed of the apps on the TiVo Premiere. The apps on the Edge certainly aren't as fast as on a dedicated streaming device, but their speed is a far cry from the Premiere apps (especially Netflix).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Well, I could conceivably learn to live with TE4 if there were some very compelling upgrades/features I'd get with the new box.


I have a TE4 Roamio in my mix so I can keep track of its progress, but there's been nothing in TE4 I viewed as worth the tradeoff from TE3, so no Edge for me.
I have an AppleTV as a streamer and it beats the pants off any of the klunky apps on a Tivo.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I have a TE4 Roamio in my mix so I can keep track of its progress, but there's been nothing in TE4 I viewed as worth the tradeoff from TE3, so no Edge for me.
> I have an AppleTV as a streamer and it beats the pants off any of the klunky apps on a Tivo.


Yeah, that's basically what I was thinking as well. I just wanted to see if maybe the Edge had some really cool new features that I wasn't aware of. I kind of feel like TiVo lost their way. I wish they had stayed more focused on their core business of time shifting. Here we are all these years later and they still don't have features that people having been asking for forever like fully customizable folders.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

gweempose said:


> I haven't really been following the Edge too closely since it came out. I currently have a Bolt+ and a Roamio Pro. I don't use my TiVos for streaming, only for recording stuff off Comcast. I also much prefer TE3 over TE4. *Is there any compelling reason to upgrade one or both of my units to an Edge?*


No.


gweempose said:


> Yeah, that's basically what I was thinking as well. *I just wanted to see if maybe the Edge had some really cool new features that I wasn't aware of. *I kind of feel like TiVo lost their way. I wish they had stayed more focused on their core business of time shifting. Here we are all these years later and they still don't have features that people having been asking for forever like fully customizable folders.


No.

Dolby Vision and Atmos? (But I'm not sure if the latter (or was it the former?) is functional on it.)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Dolby Vision and Atmos? (But I'm not sure if the latter (or was it the former?) is functional on it.)


Neither are involved in broadcast signals and I would never use the Edge as a streamer when I have an AppleTV4K so neither are of any value to me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Neither are involved in broadcast signals and I would never use the Edge as a streamer when I have an AppleTV4K so neither are of any value to me.


I believe that I read that Atmos works with Netflix. Not that I would recommend purchasing an Edge box to find out.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I believe that I read that Atmos works with Netflix. Not that I would recommend purchasing an Edge box to find out.


Right, but it keeps coming back to Tivo devices being mediocre streamers, and since broadcast signals don't do DV or Atmos that's not a plus in my book since I'm streaming from an AppleTV or Roku.
We will always come back to the fact that as a niche player Tivos streaming apps are 2nd rate to products like AppleTV, Roku, FireTV, and to some extent TV's themselves, the dream of a Tivo being an all-in-one hub that they started trying to push in the Premiere days never came to be.


----------

